# Необходим stage3 2009 года

## Dvornyk Sergii

Собственно сабж. 

Может кто подскажет, где его можно скачать?

Причина - софтинка написанная под старый glibc. 

В новом некоторые функции С, которые используются в софтине, изменили свой синтаксис.

Переписывать много.

Есть мысль развернуть старый stage3.

В него подсунуть ebuild в локальный оверлей, собрать в chroot и там же, в chroot, запускать.

----------

